# Valve Cover Bolt Size



## Drmilr (Mar 28, 2016)

M6x30. One on front end of engine M6x21


----------



## Ccromeans84 (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks so Much!


----------



## Rdb901 (Sep 2, 2019)

Drmilr said:


> M6x30. One on front end of engine M6x21


So there's two size bolts for the Cruze?


----------



## Rdb901 (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm needing to purchase a helikit for about 3 of those Valve Cover Bolt holes. What size Heli do u recommend?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If in fact those are correct sizes, good luck as I could not find one for those sizes:


Here is a size chartl:

https://www.mcmaster.com/helicoils/=83e86ad42bfb485db99d0ad5c8f24a6bk02jvsn8


----------



## Rdb901 (Sep 2, 2019)

Thanks this is helpful


----------



## Rdb901 (Sep 2, 2019)

I was doing a regular valve cover change and what do you know screw comes up with a helicoil on it. had never seen anything like it


----------



## Rdb901 (Sep 2, 2019)

So tiny


----------



## Rdb901 (Sep 2, 2019)

The intro of this song starts to play as I removed it.








Snoop Dogg – I Can't Swim


(Sir Dogg) / I am Sir Dogg, DPG ****... and I hate water / I never learned to swim.... / AAAAH! PUT ME DOWN!!!! Let go of my leg!!! / I HATE WATER!!!! I CAN'T SWIM!!!! AAAAH




genius.com


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Rdb901 said:


> Thanks this is helpful


BTW,

Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Rdb901 (Sep 2, 2019)

Dealerships should make you aware of makeshift parts in your contact. #Just Saying


----------



## Rdb901 (Sep 2, 2019)

Then they tell me the valve covers are on back order and don't know when they'll be in stock


----------



## Rdb901 (Sep 2, 2019)

So I've ordered this one from eBay and guess what??? A Treasure Troll Tini Surprise ? #Brand New Strip? Screw


----------



## Rdb901 (Sep 2, 2019)

Camshaft Valve Cover and Bolts w/ Seal For Chevy Cruze Sonic Trax 1.4L 55573746 | eBay


2014-17 Chevy Trax Valve Cover (with Gasket & Bolts) General Motors OEM 25198498, 25198874. 2011-16 Chevy Cruze Valve Cover (with Gasket & Bolts) L4 1.4L General Motors OEM 25198498, 25198874. 2012-16 Chevy Sonic Valve Cover (with Gasket & Bolts) L4 1.4L General Motors OEM 25198498, 25198874.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Rdb901 (Sep 2, 2019)

This whole screw assembly pops off with a flat head screwdriver


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Rdb901 said:


> So I've ordered this one from eBay and guess what??? A Treasure Troll Tini Surprise ? #Brand New Strip? Screw


If you can get a die on it - M6-1.0 I'm guessing - it looks like there's enough meat there to repair the threads. They won't be perfect, but should be good enough. The torque spec is in inch-pounds, so it doesn't get cranked down very tightly.

If you can't ID the threads, if you have a nut that fits it, then you can use the threadchecker in the hardware aisle to determine the nut's threads, and hence the necessary die threads.

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## Rdb901 (Sep 2, 2019)

Lol ? #Slick but True


----------



## Rdb901 (Sep 2, 2019)

I just popped one out of the old valve cover


----------



## Rdb901 (Sep 2, 2019)

The screw will even seperate from housing using these two with very little effort


----------



## Rdb901 (Sep 2, 2019)

The screw will even seperate from housing using these two with very little effort


----------



## Rdb901 (Sep 2, 2019)

The screw will seperate from housing


----------



## Smeotherguy (Mar 9, 2020)

Rdb901 said:


> The screw will seperate from housing


Would a stripped bolt cause a P0299 code on hard acceleration?


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

**** I stripped 2 bolts on the cam cover....


I replaced it a few months back.. heard a vacuum leak near the throttle body area and noticed a lot of the bolts loosened to 62 inch lbs.. the far left middle one and top left corner over the timing chain both stripped when I re-torqued. The other 13 bolts were fine and it solved the air noise...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Smeotherguy (Mar 9, 2020)

Shroomie said:


> **** I stripped 2 bolts on the cam cover....
> 
> 
> I replaced it a few months back.. heard a vacuum leak near the throttle body area and noticed a lot of the bolts loosened to 62 inch lbs.. the far left middle one and top left corner over the timing chain both stripped when I re-torqued. The other 13 bolts were fine and it solved the air noise...
> ...


Didn’t answer my question. I replaced the stripped bolt with a longer m6 bolt. I don’t have to drill and tap. Would a loose bolt on the VC cause a p0299 code??


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Smeotherguy said:


> Didn’t answer my question. I replaced the stripped bolt with a longer m6 bolt. I don’t have to drill and tap. Would a loose bolt on the VC cause a p0299 code??


it could...it's part of the PCV system. low oil pressure etc.


----------



## Jose pinela (Nov 28, 2020)

Drmilr said:


> M6x30. One on front end of engine M6x21


What about for a 2012 chevy cruze eco 1.4 ?


----------



## Drmilr (Mar 28, 2016)

Jose pinela said:


> What about for a 2012 chevy cruze eco 1.4 ?


I would think all the same 2011-2015 and 2016 limited version


----------

